# buffedCast Episode 202: Postet Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu WoW, Runes of Magic und Co.



## Launethil (20. Juli 2010)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag!

Um den gemütlichen Zocker-Stammtisch mehr auf Eure Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, gibt's ab sofort jede Woche einen Foren-Thread zum kommenden Podcast. Dort sammeln wir bis Dienstags um 14 Uhr Eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMO-Themen. Das buffed-Team sucht sich die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versucht möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren. Postet in diesem Beitrag Eure Fragen und Kommentare, die in der 202. Episode des Podcasts vorgelesen werden sollen.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Serpen (20. Juli 2010)

Ist schon bekannt ob Goblins und Worgen Hauptstädte bekommen, wenn ja ist es schon bekannt wie sie heißen und wo sie liegen?


----------



## cleptasilus (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte ein zwei sachen für den 2ten teil des Buffed-cast.

Ihr könntet ja mal über die Zukunft der heutiegen MMOS Spekulieren , schließlich wird ja HDRO ein halbes f2p, Star Trek Online will sich das ja auch überlegen und nebenbei kommen immernoch mehr f2p Spiele mit Item Shop dazu. Und die meisten scheinen sich ja zu lohnen siehe Runes of Magic, oder Allods Online.

Ist das die Zukunft der MMOS ? Itemshops , obwohl man wohl annehmen kann das man mit monatlichen Abos und einem Itemshop wie Blizzard auch gut Umsatz machen kann(stimmt es eigentlich das Blizzard den Ewerb des Itemshops gespendet hat?).

Aja was mich Speziell Interessieren würde wäre die Meinung zur nächsten HDRO-Erweiterung , obwohl ja noch nicht viel bekannt ist.

Oder was haltet ihr von Aion 2.0 ..meint ihr Aion wird dadurch wirklich gerettet? Momentan sieht es in der Community ja sehr mau aus selbst die Top Gilden sind eher am Meckern als zufrieden und versprechen sich von 2.0 eher ein Abgang der Spieler als ein Zuwachs.

Ich könnte noch ewig so weiter machen deshalb noch eine letzte Frage..Was haltet ihr von Star Wars the Old Republic..es sieht Grafisch sehr nett aus auch die Klassen sind sehr interessant aber ich habe die Vermutung das der Endcontent genauso öde wird wie bei Star Trek online.

Zumindest sehe ich keine richtiegen Tanks oder Heiler in dem Spiel und das bräuchte man ja fürs PvE, oder fürs PvP bräuchte man eine "gescheite" Klassen balance(und das wird wohl das schwierigste schließlich sollten Jedis doch sowas wie Halb-Götter sein und lasse sich nicht von komischen Kopfgeldjägern töten ^^).

Naja hoffe mal das zumindest einer von meinen Punkten angesprochen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________-__________________________
If you realy think that you see what you see, then you should go to a doctor, because you realy see nothing.
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## colll (20. Juli 2010)

so versuche ichs mal wieder in denn buffed cast zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ersma was zu wow weis net ob die frage schon gestellt worden is fangt ihr mit cata nen neun char an oder erst euren alten auf 85? 

dann was zu swtor wan glaubt ihr kommt es januar februrar oder märz ?

und noch 2 offtopic fragen : hallenbad oder freibad? und welche pizza is eure lieblings pizza


PS: meine is schinken fungi mhhhh lecker


----------



## Xardurius (20. Juli 2010)

Würde es euch besser gefallen wenn ein neuer Kontinent/neue Welt kommen würde anstatt die (fast) ganze Welt umzubauen?

Mfg
Xardurius


----------



## Xebar (20. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß net ob die Frage schonma gekommen ist, aber kann man mit Cata schon am Anfang fliegen oder muss man ein bestimmtes lv erreichen  und sich dann was kaufen.

Dann z.B noch ob es geht, dass man seinen 80ger zu nem Worgen/Goblin machen kann





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (20. Juli 2010)

Ich würde gerne wissen, was ihr für eine Schuhgröße habt.


----------



## Rocksta (20. Juli 2010)

Rerollt ihr einen neuen Char mit Cata oder bleibt ihr euren aktuellen Mains treu?
Falls Reroll, welche Rassen-Klassen-Combi?


----------



## Zerokx (20. Juli 2010)

Findet ihr die neuen kleinen Talentbäume mit 41 Talenten besser oder würdet ihr lieber große haben?

Denkt ihr es kommen noch mehrere weitere Klassen und Rassen oder wird Blizzard aus balancing Gründen weniger beibehalten?

Gibt es irgendwann noch genug Spieler wenn sie sich auf immer mehr MMOs aufteilen oder wird irgendwann jedes MMO neben WoW aus Spielermangel untergehen?


----------



## Xenonalia (20. Juli 2010)

Gibt es in der Cataclysm-Beta schon irgendwelche neuen Haustiere? Wenn, ja welche?

Sind die Worgen und Goblinreittiere schon bekannt?

Was denkt ihr, was wird der Inhalt der nächsten Erweiterung sein?


----------



## Ultimo01 (20. Juli 2010)

Serpen schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt ob Goblins und Worgen Hauptstädte bekommen, wenn ja ist es schon bekannt wie sie heißen und wo sie liegen?



Ähm das Kann ich dir glaub ich beantworten...
Die Worgen haben Gilneas City als Hauptstadt (Klick mich)
Und die Goblins ist Kezan (Aber Frag mich jetzt nicht wo das ist ^^)


----------



## Teal (20. Juli 2010)

Was sind Eure aktuellen Lieblingsspiele, die *nicht* in die MMO-Sparte gehören? (=> Auch Brett- oder Kartenspiele sind erlaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nemeischer (20. Juli 2010)

Wenn ihr wirklich mal so eine Buffed-Goblin-Gilde machen wollt , wie würdet ihr die dann nennen ? ^^


----------



## eXchange. (21. Juli 2010)

Mich würde mal interressieren wie ihr den weiteren Verlauf der WoW-Erweiterungen seht. Ich habe mal darüber nachgedacht und habe mir die Frage gestellt, dass wenn die alte Welt jetzt Verändert wird, ja mit dem Addon nach Cataclysm alles wieder geändert werden muss(Gebiete etc.), um die Story weiterzufürhen(da, wie ich denke, Todesschwinge irgendwann getötet wird und die Welt nicht mehr im Flammen steht)...Hat Blizzard dann wieder soviel mit der Umgestaltung der Welt zu tun, dass es keinen neuen Kontinent gibt? Oder habt ihr da eine andere Lösung?
Was sagt ihr dazu? 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

eXchange.


----------

